# My slippers!



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

*Phragmipedium*
Cape Gold Nugget
Uranus

*Paphiopedilum*
druryi


Coming soon:
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. Leroy Booth x rothschildianum
Phrag. besseae


----------



## Stephan (Jun 9, 2006)

A good start - be careful of the dangerous lust when a beautiful or hard to obtain plant crosses your path 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

An updated shot of the posse:







Left to right:
Paph. druryi
Paph. Saint Swithin
Phrag. Cape Gold Nugget
Phrag. Uranus (who is _mighty_ upset with me at the moment)


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice list. Druyi...mm mmmm mmm...I want to get one! It's my favorite uni-floral.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 21, 2006)

updated list:

*Phragmipedium*
Uranus
Cape Gold Nugget
_besseae_

*Paphiopedilum*
St. Swithin
_druryi_
Gloria Naugle
_bellatulum_ fma. _album_
Leeroy Booth x rothschildianum
Double Trix x Bella Lucia
^^I love the parentage on that one. Check it out:
Double Trix = (Double Shot x S. Gratrix) = ((Virgo x Psyche) x (godefroyae x bellatulum)) = (((godefroyae x Psyche) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x (godefroyae x bellatulum)) = (((godefroyae x (niveum x bellatulum)) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x (godefroyae x bellatulum))
Bella Lucia = (bellatulum x Wellesleyanum) = (bellatulum x (concolor x leucochilum))
which leads us to:
[(((godefroyae x (niveum x bellatulum)) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x ((godefroyae x bellatulum))] x [(bellatulum x (concolor x leucochilum))]

*Mexipedium*
xerophyticum


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Double Trix x Bella Lucia
> ^^I love the parentage on that one. Check it out:
> Double Trix = (Double Shot x S. Gratrix) = ((Virgo x Psyche) x (godefroyae x bellatulum)) = (((godefroyae x Psyche) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x (godefroyae x bellatulum)) = (((godefroyae x (niveum x bellatulum)) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x (godefroyae x bellatulum))
> Bella Lucia = (bellatulum x Wellesleyanum) = (bellatulum x (concolor x leucochilum))
> ...



Umm, Zach? I think you missed a parenthesis in there. oke:

I seriously find all that history interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2006)

I knew the list would grow soon!


----------



## cdub (Jun 21, 2006)

Sheesh Zach! That dorm room isn't going to cut it if your list keeps growing like that! But, are any of those blooming size besides your druryi? That's OK I'll lend you one of mine in bloom so you don't sink into an orchid depression waiting for that St. Swithin to bloom. :wink:


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

cdub said:


> Sheesh Zach! That dorm room isn't going to cut it if your list keeps growing like that! But, are any of those blooming size besides your druryi? That's OK I'll lend you one of mine in bloom so you don't sink into an orchid depression waiting for that St. Swithin to bloom. :wink:




Aww, poor Zach...I might have something I can send you (stay tuned...maybe?) It will grow fast, I promise!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 21, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> which leads us to:
> [(((godefroyae x (niveum x bellatulum)) x (niveum x bellatulum))) x ((godefroyae x bellatulum))] x [(bellatulum x (concolor x leucochilum))]



Now you just need to collect all those brachy species too oke: 
They don't take up a lot of space...


----------

